# grand river access.



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hit the longwall today at fairport harbor. lost 2 at the wall because the net handle was too short and i could not reach the water. i was wondering where is the closest access to the river by the lake(not the boat ramps) the only place on the grand i know of is helen haden park. any help would be great. thanks.  EZbite


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

painsville city park.go to the div of wildlife web site,and print up a map of the grand.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the steel


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

the p-ville city park is kiwanis as for spots i live by the mouth there are a few area's if your firmilar with the grandriver area or if you have ever been to PickleBills or brennans they are right on the water and offer fishing access right down the river. i also have some holes alittle farther down. If you dont id be more than happy to show ya a few just pm me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wheres the uniroyal hole??


----------

